# My Teens



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've haven't posted any pictures of the teenagers since they graduated in to this cage. They are down to two feedings a day and a couple of them turn up their noses at the spoon. I keep trying tho.






As many as I could get in one frame







the eldest


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, they are so adorable!! "The teenagers"...that's cute!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute pics.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

great job as usual


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They look good


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

They are all so cute!!! Congrats on them!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you all! Some of them have great big eyes. They are cuties. They all step up too!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What cuties!!  Are they all siblings or from a couple of different pairs?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

two different sets of parents. I got 4 from one pair and 5 from the other. I've decided to keep Tiny and Brownie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG!! How cute have they gotten!!  Why do they have to grow so fast?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I feed thin formula. babies grow better on thinner formula. I also add peanut butter to their night feeding every other day. and alternate with probiotics on the other days.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i add apple sauce to my morning feedings


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That could explain why yours like fruit!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i never thought of that


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They generally go for what they taste as a baby. When Mine get to the age of fledging I start soaking pellets and adding a teaspoon or so to the mix. All my babies eat pellets now.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

sue your teens are beautiful they do grow up to quick


----------

